# Wanted GT5 Compatible Wheel and FRAME



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

As above. Some good suggestions please. :driver:

I know the Logitech G25/G27 is a good wheel but I'd have nowhere to mount it. 

Some suggestions pretty please.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

http://playseat.com/shop/

Something like this, without the horrific price tag.  And I don't really need the seat, just the frame would be ok.


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

This any better?

http://www.openwheeler.co.uk/


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Very basic but if you've got a small front room and a wife LOL, then THIS could fit the bill.


----------



## Smudge (Jun 27, 2006)

i can vouch for the wheelstand pro very very good product!!!!!

Also look at the Fanatec wheels, they have just released a GT2 which works on all platforms. I have a G27 and a couple of Fanatecs and they are very similar wheels.

Have a look on www.insidesimracing.tv for reviews

Smudge


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Smudge said:


> i can vouch for the wheelstand pro very very good product!!!!!
> 
> Also look at the Fanatec wheels, they have just released a GT2 which works on all platforms. I have a G27 and a couple of Fanatecs and they are very similar wheels.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you said that as i'm looking a well, and I have the wife problem.:lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

i'm going to have a bash at making one once i get my GT; i'll post up pics it it turns out any good. It will be compact/foldable/hideable


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Well, i got my stand functional yesterday. It still needs tidied up, probably board on the front and horizontal sections to enclose it, beer holder added and painted with a textured paint. It folds down to under 90mm too so hideable.

p.s. Appologies for the mess in the picture

p.p.s Don't bother with the Bulmers Red Apple Cider it's not much different from the regular stuff.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have the DFGT wheel which is excellent and then the wheel stand pro :thumb: The stand/frame is a great bit of kit, quite pricey but definitely worth the money.


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Another vote for the WheelStand Pro. I'm using a G25 with it and had to add some blocks of wood under the metal mounting plates to firm things up (a 5 minute fix) butother than that, great. It's firm and solid while driving and can then be folded up out of the way.


----------



## fingers1963 (Aug 1, 2010)

I also have the Wheelsyand Pro an excellent piece of kit. Can be fully adhusted, very firm and folded away after use. Highly recommended.


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

I hate my wheel with a passion. I just cant get the hang of it. Even going in a straight line is hard.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

rushy said:


> I hate my wheel with a passion. I just cant get the hang of it. Even going in a straight line is hard.


What wheel do you have? try turning the force feedback down or powersteering on? I got the GT and found it helps a lot when you have to be smooth....it doesn't help when you're trying to catch oversteer on large powerfull RWD cars.


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Bero said:


> What wheel do you have? try turning the force feedback down or powersteering on? I got the GT and found it helps a lot when you have to be smooth....it doesn't help when you're trying to catch oversteer on large powerfull RWD cars.


I have the GT wheel as well mate.


----------



## mainsy (May 27, 2008)

rushy said:


> I hate my wheel with a passion. I just cant get the hang of it. Even going in a straight line is hard.


Faulty?? I have the same wheel and its superb. I have got a lot better since geting it.


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

mainsy said:


> Faulty?? I have the same wheel and its superb. I have got a lot better since geting it.


I had thought that, turned everything down, power steering on, you name it. But surfing the gaming and Driving Sim forums tends to make me think either 50% are faulty or its just me not getting used to it as most others describe the same, and many hardcore sim drivers say its best to set it to full. I got it just to add a bit more to the game, not really for accuracy.

On another note, I cofigured my pad to work the same as the GT wheel, so I can alter things like TC and brakes while driving. All of a sudden that doesn't work properly any more, it only gives me option's for torque split and brakes notTC, TC is ghosted and wont activate. I'm not too sure if that's down to some software bug or ranking up, like damage activating only at higher XP.

Is there anyone else out there on or around Lv28 that has this function fully working?


----------



## Daniel C (Jul 17, 2010)

rushy said:


> I had thought that, turned everything down, power steering on, you name it. But surfing the gaming and Driving Sim forums tends to make me think either 50% are faulty or its just me not getting used to it as most others describe the same, and many hardcore sim drivers say its best to set it to full. I got it just to add a bit more to the game, not really for accuracy.
> 
> On another note, I cofigured my pad to work the same as the GT wheel, so I can alter things like TC and brakes while driving. All of a sudden that doesn't work properly any more, it only gives me option's for torque split and brakes notTC, TC is ghosted and wont activate. I'm not too sure if that's down to some software bug or ranking up, like damage activating only at higher XP.
> 
> Is there anyone else out there on or around Lv28 that has this function fully working?


Yep I have the same problem with not being able to change TCS on the fly with my G25. It seems lot of people are having the same issue after reading around.

Apparently, if you go into an online lobby where TCS is prohibited, it will save to your profile offline. Hopefully get patched soon


----------



## rushy (Apr 13, 2006)

Daniel C said:


> Yep I have the same problem with not being able to change TCS on the fly with my G25. It seems lot of people are having the same issue after reading around.
> 
> Apparently, if you go into an online lobby where TCS is prohibited, it will save to your profile offline. Hopefully get patched soon


Arr, so its not just me then. I had a problem a while back where the game kept freezing bang on something like 2.31 minutes. Turned out I had a corrupted song in my custom soundtrack.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

rushy said:


> I had thought that, turned everything down, power steering on, you name it.


One last thing to try - pull out the power cord (no feedback) and see if you like it more.


----------

